# Cozemul in February



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

I just returned from a cruise to Coz this weekend and man, it was everything I hoped it would be. I dove with a private charter (scuba with alison) and the small group made a difference.



The viz was over 100' and the reefs and fish were AWESOME. I got to see my first two sharks up close, both were less than four feet, but man those guys are cool.



One of the guys I dove with is sending pics, so hopefully I can get them posted. I may need to go to meetings, because I know I'm addicted to diving now for sure.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the cruise, we went last year for the first time. it was pretty cool..


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

went last year and yes it was awesome cant wait to go back.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I went over 2yrs ago.. It was Nice, the wife wants to go on another cruise.. Carnival keeps calling her, sent her E-mails offers and even a post card the other day.. But we dont have the cash to go..


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Same here. The viz is awesome.







Swimming down to a plane wreck off Coz







Feeding frenzy







You definitely get spoiled with the visibility.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

If you guys ever get the chance cruise to Roatan it blows away mexico for great reefs and sites to see


----------

